# Kenkojuku



## crafty (May 23, 2017)

Does anybody know this style/school of karate?


----------



## Buka (May 23, 2017)

Other than what I just Googled, no. But there's a whole of lot of Karate I don't know.

But, welcome to MartialTalk, bro.


----------



## crafty (May 23, 2017)

thank you for welcoming me


----------

